# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Trao giải cuộc thi thiết kế Logo Du lịch Đà Nẵng.

## caibatvangtho

Sáng ngày 28/3, lễ trao giải Cuộc thi Sáng tạo Logo và Slogan du lịch Đà Nẵng đã diễn ra tại Trung tâm Xúc tiến Du lịch. Tác phẩm Danang Surprising của anh Hoàng Xuân Hiếu đã thắng giải Nhất với phần thưởng 10 triệu đồng cùng với voucher nghỉ dưỡng tại Furama Resort và tour trực thăng khám phá Đà Nẵng do Vitours tài trợ.

Cuộc thi được TTXTDL khởi động vào ngày 15/9/2011 nhằm tìm kiếm biểu tượng cho du lịch Đà Nẵng, góp phần xây dựng hệ thống nhận diện thương hiệu cho du lịch thành phố.
Kết quả là Cuộc thi nhận được tổng số 174 bài dự thi của 81 tác giả, trong số này 32 bài dự thi của 23 tác giả đã vượt qua vòng sơ loại.Giải Nhất Cuộc thi thuộc về tác giả Hoàng Xuân Hiếu, Giảng viên khoa Sư phạm Mỹ thuật tại trường Đại học Nghệ thuật Huế với Logo & slogan Danang Surprising.



Tác phẩm được cách điệu khái quát, cô đọng tinh túy bằng năm mảng cong trí tuệ, như những dải lụa đan xen quần hội theo vũ điệu văn hóa lễ hội, thể hiện nhiều hình tượng giá trị như:

Về logo
- Hình tượng Ngũ Hành Sơn - một đặc trưng văn hóa truyền thống sâu sắc của TP. Đà Nẵng, mang trong mình triết lý phương Đông về âm dương ngũ hành, nơi hội tụ tinh hoa, tinh túy "đất - trời - người".
- Hình tượng cầu sông Hàn thể hiện nét hiện đại và sự phát triển của thành phố Đà Nẵng năng động trong thời kỳ hội nhập phát triển.
- Vệt xanh ngang nối liền giới hạn chữ và hình thể hiện vẻ đẹp của biển Đà Nẵng trong xanh và quyến rũ.
- Mô phỏng hình tượng đóa sen năm cánh nở rộ biểu thị giá trị văn hóa nguồn cội, truyền thống dân tộc và hương thơm miền đất.
- Mô phỏng hình tượng bàn tay chào đón thân thiện, tri ân du khách thập phương đã đến và sẽ đến Đà Nẵng.

Về Slogan :
- Slogan ngắn gọn, dễ nhớ thể hiện ấn tượng khác biệt, mới lạ tới ngạc nhiên của bất cứ ai khi mới tới hay trở lại thăm Đà Nẵng đang thay đổi và phát triển từng ngày.
- Hầu hết du khách khi tới thăm Đà Nẵng đều tỏ ra ngạc nhiên, bất ngờ về vẻ đẹp của thành phố,về sự thân thiện an bình, như vậy slogan Surprising đã thể hiện được nội hàm du lịch của thành phố, phản ảnh được tâm lý của du khách khi tới thăm thành phố.
- Thành phố Đà Nẵng đang trên đà phát triển, trong tương lai sẽ có nhiều công trình mới, sự kiện mới đột phát, khác biệt, do vậy slogan Surprising có giá trị lâu dài.



Sau khi Giải nhất logo được công bố, logo sẽ được gửi đến các hiệp hội, doanh nghiệp trong lĩnh vực du lịch để lấy ý kiến tham gia và được sử dụng thí điểm trong các sản phẩm xúc tiến du lịch của TTXTDL Đà Nẵng. Nếu nhận được sự đồng thuận cao, logo sẽ được công bố làm Logo & Slogan chính thức của du lịch Đà Nẵng vào dịp 30/4/2012.

Ngoài logo Danang Surprising đạt giải Nhất của tác giả Hoàng Xuân Hiếu, còn có 7 logo 6 tác giả đạt giải khuyến khích bởi sự sáng tạo và sinh động trong cách thế hiện. Các mẫu logo này sẽ được đưa vào các mẫu sản phẩm lưu niệm dành tặng du khách trong dịp Cuộc thi trình diễn Pháo hoa Quốc tế Đà Nẵng 2012.

----------

